# Franner11's Tracker 1542 Mod



## franner11 (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm about 98% complete on my mod - and massive thanks to you all for the incredible knowledge base this site has been. I truly couldn't have done it without your help! =D> 

So, my mod has taken me about about 12 days to complete, only working on the weekend days when it didn't rain. That puts it at about 120-140 hours! Whew!

I stressed out about the wiring and getting the correct wire gauges on several runs, as well as a few other minor things. Now I just have the last headache to go: mounting my new bow mount/foot controlled trolling motor.

The two 2x6s that I sealed and carpeted ended up being a bit too tall, and my idea around attaching it to the new decking doesn't seem to be sturdy enough (although I haven't attached it yet - the concept seems weak.) That's the only thing left to go besides a few fishing pole holders to install. Not exactly sure what I'll do about it, either.

Anyway, enjoy the pics!
And again, thank you so much for all of your help!
~Frani


----------



## Bugpac (May 6, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## RivRunR (May 7, 2012)

Very nice!
Really like that clean electrical install !!!


----------



## bigwave (May 7, 2012)

Very nice work Frani, do you ever fish lake Norris to the east of you? I love that lake...spent many a weekends on it.


----------



## franner11 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Nope, no lake Norris for me - I mainly fish Old Hickory as that's the closest body of water to me (and full of fish).


----------



## novaman (May 7, 2012)

Franner, that's a very nice pc of work. =D> =D> Fantastic detailing on the wiring job, (and You were worried about it), not to mention the rest of the boat.

What brand of TM are You gonna to mount, and where do You want to place it on the deck? There are a lot of choices for the mount. If You want an alum.mount made for either a side mount to the gunnel or a middle of the deck mount, PM me and I'll make one for You. We ship UPS items like that all the time. If there's a metal shop local, You could get one made there. Which ever works best for You. It can always be carpeted to match the rest of that fine looking interior.


----------



## franner11 (May 7, 2012)

novaman - 
Here are a couple of preliminary pics of what I need for the bracket.


----------



## Bugpac (May 7, 2012)

franner11 said:


> novaman -
> Here are a couple of preliminary pics of what I need for the bracket.


Franner, did you render that in cad?


----------



## franner11 (May 7, 2012)

Hah! Nope, I wish I had CAD experience. Should've gotten an engineering degree instead of a BA in English!!!

I whipped it up in Photoshop. Not the best drawing, for sure. 

Also, I'm leaning towards 1" lips instead of 3/4" - I just made a physical mockup and it seems like that might be too narrow at 3/4".


----------



## Bugpac (May 7, 2012)

Looks good for Photoshop. Id go 1" lip as well.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 8, 2012)

=D> The boat turned out great - you should be proud =D>


----------



## franner11 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks! I need to get her out on the water - hopefully this Sunday.


----------



## franner11 (May 10, 2012)

Props to novaman for the mount!!!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## ROBB (May 28, 2012)

Great Job!


----------



## franner11 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Robb!!


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job on the boat! I noticed you had a merc. Could you tell me what horsepower and how well
it pushes your completed mod?


----------



## scsdiver (Jun 29, 2012)

turned out awesome. i really like the deck and great job on the very neat wiring!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 29, 2012)

excellent job on the boat Frani...looks great!


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 16, 2012)

First of all =D> Franner. Do you have any pictures of your finished interior electronics/accessories area in the middle of your vessel? I'm trying to think through my layout and like how you ran your wiring/connections down the side, but I can't see the finished panels in your thread. Now that you've had some time to use your boat would you do anything different?

Thx!


----------



## franner11 (Aug 7, 2012)

sorry y'all - haven't been online at this site in a while...

my 25hp mercury pushes my boat 23.6mph! and that's with me & my buddy on board with about 30 lbs of gear, plus all the additional weight that my mod added to the mix.

i'll have to get back to you with pics of the middle section with all of the electrical stuff.

as for what i'd do differently....need to put in another seat mount or two for variety....maybe different locations for rod holders...not much else, really.

thanks guys!!!


----------



## MNHunter505 (Aug 7, 2012)

franner11 said:


> sorry y'all - haven't been online at this site in a while...
> 
> my 25hp mercury pushes my boat 23.6mph! and that's with me & my buddy on board with about 30 lbs of gear, plus all the additional weight that my mod added to the mix.
> 
> ...



Great mods! Couple questions; what size plywood did you use and what did you coat the wood with before glueing the carpet down?...thanks.


----------



## franner11 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks!
I used 19/32" plywood/sheathing and coated it with 2-3 coats of spar urethane semi gloss (from Lowes). I also used either 2x2s or 2x3s for the front deck support. Stainless steel screws all around.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Aug 8, 2012)

franner11 said:


> Thanks!
> I used 19/32" plywood/sheathing and coated it with 2-3 coats of spar urethane semi gloss (from Lowes). I also used either 2x2s or 2x3s for the front deck support. Stainless steel screws all around.



roger that! thanks for the input.


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 4, 2012)

Franner I found cup holders but I can't find anything like the plastic trays in the middle of your boat, where did you get them?

Thx


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet boat Fanner! Love the layout and the electrical work looks professional! Nice Job! =D> =D>


----------

